# Reloading...good rainy day activity.



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I took advantage of the rain.....good excuse to set up the reloading station. Got 500 rounds of .380, and 700 rounds of 9mm pressed. Would have gotten more, but I finally wore out some parts, and had to trade in new ones.
The Lee loadmaster press I have either runs great , or makes you mad as hell....but for the money it is still very effective......just got to learn what to tweak when it stops working, and keep it in the "butter" zone.
Now if I can just get to the range!:thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I really need to get my own setup....


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I pressed out a couple of hundred rounds of 9mm myself.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Good job, productive day, unlike mine.

Rick


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Does the higher humidity, even in A/C on rainy days change the powder and load in anyway?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> Does the higher humidity, even in A/C on rainy days change the powder and load in anyway?


 I do reload in an air-conditioned space.....so humidity should be about the same for all my loads. I don't think the modern (acurate #2) powders are affected much + its bulk pistol...so who could tell? ....I think the error for the powder measuring disk is more than the difference in humidity...if any.
It might affect rifle loads with some powders, but I use H1000, which is not supposed to be affected by temp/humidity.
Either way, rainy days are the only time i can find time to reload...good days are for shooting or boating.....when work does not get in the way.:whistling:


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

*Amen!*

Amen! Ben Franklin said that he truly felt sorry for any man on a rainy day who didn't know how to read. For us shooters...reloading must be the substitute. But I did read when we lost power for a couple hours yesterday.

300 9mm's and working up several loads for .45-70's were productive endeavors on an otherwise not-so-productive day.

BTW.....upgrade to a Dillon 550, best money you'll ever spend!

Midnight son


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Does the higher humidity, even in A/C on rainy days change the powder and load in anyway?


 
Never heard of such, but powders should be stored in sealed containers. If you keep the top on your powder throw the powder shouldn't be exposed to air that long anyway. 

Rick


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

midnight son said:


> Amen! Ben Franklin said that he truly felt sorry for any man on a rainy day who didn't know how to read. For us shooters...reloading must be the substitute. But I did read when we lost power for a couple hours yesterday.
> 
> 300 9mm's and working up several loads for .45-70's were productive endeavors on an otherwise not-so-productive day.
> 
> ...


I looked at the dillon....but it's a BIG $ upgrade ...for bulk ammo, I'd be better off just buying the ammo....dollar wise. Maybe I can pick one up used sometime. To be fair ....most of my problems originate from the brass. I'll get a 40 cal mixed in with the 9mm and it jams the feed tube...or I'll get a crimped in primer, which throws off the sizing,priming. If I only used perfectly sorted brass, which was only fired in my guns, I probably would not have many problems. 
Anyway, as you can see, I still end up with a bunch of rounds at the end of the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish i could pay someone to show me how to reload my own stuff. It would sure save me some $ and keep me busy on nasty days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

realstreet said:


> I wish i could pay someone to show me how to reload my own stuff. It would sure save me some $ and keep me busy on nasty days. :thumbsup:


Although you could just pick up a reloading manual, you can also get lots of information from the companies that manufacture the press,bullets,powder. I know that Lee has online videos showing how to set up the press. A little research will get you the basics, and they guys on here will usually answer any questions you might have.....although there will usually be some dissagreement over a point or two.:whistling:
A reloading class would be an intresting idea ....but not sure about the liability involved.


----------



## bass460 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a Lee pro 1000 and so i don't stay mad i semi progressive I deprime my brass and sit in front of the TV and hand prime then go load like normal just run'em in the powder die and seat the bullet.works great.

I just got my Redding T7 yesterday and I cant wate to do some loading on it.

I also got a new Redding Model 3 powder measure and it works great i'v been needing
one of them for a long time. it will make loading my 6.8 nice


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

realstreet said:


> I wish i could pay someone to show me how to reload my own stuff. It would sure save me some $ and keep me busy on nasty days. :thumbsup:


 
My friend Dean does just that. He has oodles of presses so you can see which you like best. He has all the equipment you'd ever think to need and he can teach you how to do every step safely and correctly on every type of press. Cost is miniscule.

He has a component business he sets up at gunshows so he'll have all the stuff you'll need to reload most any caliber. He has powder, primers, bullets, dies, probably some brass and other reloading equipment.

PM me and I'll give you his number. He's great folk and been reloading over 25 years.

Rick


----------



## RedCedarHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok,

Well for all the reloaders...is there a nice kit, say around 350-500 bucks to get me started? What would you guys recommend? I'm eager to learn how.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

http://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=100000651&dir=210|211|249


This will do for pistol rounds, you need to add a trimmer for rifle cases.


Rick


----------



## RedCedarHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> http://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=100000651&dir=210|211|249
> 
> 
> This will do for pistol rounds, you need to add a trimmer for rifle cases.
> ...


Thanks Rick!!!! I appreciate it! Anybody sell these locally? Widener's always has awesome prices though.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Only place I've seen reloading kits is at gun shows, and I don't remember seeing the Rock Chucker. I'm sure any gun shop could order one for you.

There's another Rock Chucker kit that has the trimmer and digital scale, both cheaper in the kit than adding on later. The digital scale is a big help, beam scales take forever to weigh a charge.

Another thing you'll need is a brass tumbler, don't want to load dirty brass.

As you find you niche in shooting you'll want other accessories, but the kits give you everything for a basic start. There are other brands and other RCBS kits but I reccomend the Rock Chucker.

Feel free to ask us anything you need to know.

Rick


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Just want to point out that if you are reloading pistol rounds....the RCBS kit will take FOREVER. If you are serious about pumping out rounds...enough to make it worth your time, then get a progressive press. Otherwise its just another hobby to tinker with. The RCBS IS a great RIFE press....as you only load one at a time anyway. ...as for brass ....clean the rifle , just reload the bulk pistol ....don't need to clean the once fired brass...it won't make a hill of beans in the final product.
Unless your time is worth nothing.... then reloading has to be streamlined to make it worth your while.
It nice to use local shops, but most of them don't have the products you will need.....or the cost will over run any savings you would have had by reloading......online is pretty much your only choice.
http://www.berrysmfg.com/ for your pistol bullets
http://www.wideners.com/itemview.cfm?dir=278 for powder and primers (when in stock) ....buy in bulk as you will pay through the nose for hazmat and shipping fees .....but only once per order.
http://www.midwayusa.com/ for Lee dies.....they are awesome....get the factory crimp die when you can.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

https://kempfgunshop.com//index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=630&category_id=190&manufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=41

I started with this. You can run it as a single stage, or a turret. It's very easy to learn, and fast. Not progressive fast, but much better than a single stage. I have a set up for 9mm, and have yet to have to adjust anything. It just keeps ticking along.


----------



## bass460 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea I have one of those too it would be the cheapest way to go or the lee pro1000 but it can be a headach some times.



smithnsig said:


> https://kempfgunshop.com//index.php...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=41
> 
> I started with this. You can run it as a single stage, or a turret. It's very easy to learn, and fast. Not progressive fast, but much better than a single stage. I have a set up for 9mm, and have yet to have to adjust anything. It just keeps ticking along.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Just want to point out that if you are reloading pistol rounds....the RCBS kit will take FOREVER. If you are serious about pumping out rounds...enough to make it worth your time, then get a progressive press. Otherwise its just another hobby to tinker with. The RCBS IS a great RIFE press....as you only load one at a time anyway. ...as for brass ....clean the rifle , just reload the bulk pistol ....don't need to clean the once fired brass...it won't make a hill of beans in the final product.
> Unless your time is worth nothing.... then reloading has to be streamlined to make it worth your while.
> It nice to use local shops, but most of them don't have the products you will need.....or the cost will over run any savings you would have had by reloading......online is pretty much your only choice.
> http://www.berrysmfg.com/ for your pistol bullets
> ...


 
All this is true except the cleaning part. If you don't mind running dirty, sooty, sandy brass through your $500 pistol have at it. I like to clean my brass to the excess so I can inspect it for splits, cracks, overpressure signs or head separation.

And if you feel confident with zero reloading experience to start pumping out thousands of pistol rounds on a progressive press then that's your right too.

Everybody will have a different opinion, I tend to grossly error on the side of caution. Some cut corners and use questionable components and get away with it for life, but it only takes one time. My face, while not as handsome as it once was, is still worth the extra effort.

Rick


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

shootnstarz said:


> All this is true except the cleaning part. If you don't mind running dirty, sooty, sandy brass through your $500 pistol have at it. I like to clean my brass to the excess so I can inspect it for splits, cracks, overpressure signs or head separation.
> 
> And if you feel confident with zero reloading experience to start pumping out thousands of pistol rounds on a progressive press then that's your right too.
> 
> ...


I didn't say you should dump sand in your press... ....mine is sorted for size (and sand), most of the bad cases are weeded out at this step. If any are corroded, split, or bulged, they are tossed out. The progressive press is pretty picky anything that does not fit the shell holder, or the die will alert you to a problem. As for soot....makes a good sizing lube!:whistling: I have not had a problem with thousands of rounds, the carbide dies dont even blink at it.....and the shells come out looking almost new. Probably want to clean the dies once in a while....but I just cant spend hours "polishing my ammo" ..When I can't tell the difference in the final product. IF you enjoy the process, then do it....I endure it to get to the shooting part.:thumbsup: ...Dont know what you mean by questionable components...I use the best quality powder, primers and bullets...I guess anyone that uses brass they picked up from the range is using questionable components.
You Should NOT pump out thousands of rounds without working up some loads, and testing them.....inspecting the cases.....and using a Chronograph if available. After getting a SUITABLE load , they YES....press away.....I'm not gonna live forever...time is valuable, and I would just buy pistol ammo before I'd press more than a thousand on a single stage press.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Takes what, 30 seconds to dump them in the tumbler then maybe 2 minutes to sift them out when done.

Not beating up on you, we just have different ideas about reloading. You do what works for you and I will do the same and we can all get along great. Well, most of us.

Not only that, I'm so anal I clean EVERY primer pocket and deburr EVERY flash hole. Does it help with anything? Probably not. Just the way I was taught to do things.

Same goes for any machinery I work on. If I take a part off it doesn't go back on until it's been throughly cleaned. I think they call this OCD.

Rick


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't aways clean mine.

If I am working up loads, I usually don't clean them.

If I am loading high pressure loads, I mark a line across the head with a permanent marker after each firing and move the brass to the low pressure bin after say 5 firings. It lives there until it develops the tiniest visible split at the case mouth (in the case of .357) or shrinks too much in length (in the case of .45ACP), or develops some other infirmity, at which point I discard it. 

I never clean pistol primer pockets, deburr primer pockets, chamfer case mouths, etc.

Joraca


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

shootnstarz said:


> Takes what, 30 seconds to dump them in the tumbler then maybe 2 minutes to sift them out when done.
> 
> Not beating up on you, we just have different ideas about reloading. You do what works for you and I will do the same and we can all get along great. Well, most of us.
> 
> ...


 If I maintained a tumbler, I'd problably be tempted to toss them in...but I don't. I clean my rifle cartriges by hand, trim, debur, ect. I do pay special attention when I load self protection rounds - use plated cases, hand prime, weigh each case/charge, check each O.A.L with calipers, and seal it with nail polish.
I can't pay that sort of attention to bulk pistol cartriges when It gets me nothing in return. I have cleaned them in the past, and I'd dare you to tell the ones I spent way too much time on from the ones I spent almost no time on. Cant tell it when you look at them, cant tell it when you shoot them. 
Seems that you enjoy the reloading a lot, Its just work for me.


----------

